# P.J. the Cavalier King Charles Spaniel Puppy :)



## pjlover (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello everyone,
I can barely contain my excitement! We are picking up our Cavalier puppy in exactly one week from the breeder. He's such a cutie-pie and so precious, down to the little tuft of hair which seems to stick up! We still aren't sure of the name, but it's around 90% P.J (P being the first initial of our family name, and J stands for Junior). The other name we were debating was Mr Sox (the breeder has been calling him this name  ) because of his white paws 

Anyway, here are some pictures of our little guy!

What do you guys think?? We haven't met him yet (the breeder assigns pups to owners based on personality matches etc). We'll be driving around an hour to the breeder on the 19th with the whole family. The full body shot makes him look so big (in my eyes!)

Haha anyway, thought I would share


----------



## zack (May 27, 2013)

What a gorgeous little baby he is , so so cute. I like PJ as a name it suits him. Droooooooooling. So jealous. lol.


----------



## pjlover (Sep 26, 2013)

Thanks!  Haha yes I think we'll be going with PJ  Your Zack looks like the biggest cuddlybear !!


----------



## starrysim (Dec 2, 2012)

What a cutie!! I love the name PJ, seems to suit him well.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

What a little cutie! Love baby spaniels.

My boy had that tuft/cowlick on his head too until he was about 6 months. It's the cutest thing.


----------

